# java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Bad version number i



## millinär (11. Feb 2007)

java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Bad version number in .class file
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
123
java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
	at java.awt.EventQueue.invokeAndWait(Unknown Source)
	at user.millin.bewerbung.Mainapplet.init(Mainapplet.java:18)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Bad version number in .class file
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at user.millin.bewerbung.satelitep.singlepic.<init>(singlepic.java:25)
	at user.millin.bewerbung.satelitep.satelite.<init>(satelite.java:54)
	at user.millin.bewerbung.main.<init>(main.java:25)
	at user.millin.bewerbung.main.<init>(main.java:57)
	at user.millin.bewerbung.Mainapplet.initComponents(Mainapplet.java:35)
	at user.millin.bewerbung.Mainapplet.access$000(Mainapplet.java:13)
	at user.millin.bewerbung.Mainapplet$1.run(Mainapplet.java:20)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


was bedeuted das?


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Feb 2007)

UnsupportedClassVersionError hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Thrown when the Java Virtual Machine attempts to read a class file and determines that the major and minor version numbers in the file are not supported.


http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/UnsupportedClassVersionError.html


----------



## Gast (11. Feb 2007)

die class wurde mit einem neueren jdk compiliert als deinem


----------



## millinär (11. Feb 2007)

jup brauche die swing-layout extensions in für version 1.5 weiß jemand wo ich die downloaden kann?


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Feb 2007)

Wieso? Die sind mit Java 1.4.2 kompiliert worden. Dann kannst du das auch mit Java 1.5 benutzen.
Und aus der Fehlermeldung geht auch nicht hervor, dass Klassen des Swing-Layouts darin irgendwie involviert wären.
Das Problem bringen deine eigenen Klassen, die in verschiedenen, miteinander nicht kompatiblen Bytecode-Versionen vorliegen. Einfach noch mal alles neu kompilieren und gut.


----------



## millinär (11. Feb 2007)

jup hattest glaube ich recht habe grade bemerkt das ich ne andere libary auf 1.6 gehabt habe lol

jetzt gehts jedenfalls:

http://millin.pytalhost.com/bewe/autogen.html

wie findets ihr?


----------

